# Quick amazon flex question



## CDuber (Sep 13, 2015)

Can someone please post what their amazon flex app update version is? (It's the number in the account category next to version info in the app).

Thanks in advance


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Quick amazon flex answer:
3.0.2617.0


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

Which is the latest as indicated in their last email.


----------



## Elist (May 18, 2016)

Hi, do you know the link to download the Amazon Flex app? Thank you.

I did an Onboarding session, but I lost my connection before they gave out the link.


----------



## MacDriver (May 6, 2016)

Its a custom URL per session and it expires quickly (i forget how long). You will need to contact tech support.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Elist said:


> Hi, do you know the link to download the Amazon Flex app? Thank you.
> 
> I did an Onboarding session, but I lost my connection before they gave out the link.


PMed you the link for session


----------

